# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  بدون تحرج.. من تستشعر ذلك؟

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختي الكريمة,,

أنعم الله علينا لا تكاد تخطر على بال الكثير منّا, دعيني أحكي لكِ هذه القصة كما سمعتها من أحد الدعاة -جزاه الله خيرا- وأظنه الشيخ (عبد المحسن الأحمد) في محاضرة: قصص لا أنساها, إن لم تخن الذاكرة..

يقول: أنه كان في المستشفى -وأظنه قال(المستشفى العسكري), بالممر المؤدي لغرف المرضى فوجد أحد المرضى الذين ابتلاهم الله بالشلل –عافانا الله وإياكن- فهو ليس له إلا هذه النزهةك يخرج من غرفته على كرسيه؛ ليتجول قليلا في ممر المستشفى ثم يعود إلى غرفته ""تذكرتُ بعض الصديقات حين تشكو لي زوجها وتبكي حالها أنها لا تخرج من بيتها إلا لعدد محدود من الحدائق والمتنزهات"!!

ولما رآه المريض فرح وكأنه وجد ضالته التي ينشدها وعلى الفور ناداه فأسرع إليه الشيخ قائلا: ما بك؟ ماذا تريد؟ 
فقال له الرجل: لو سمحت تجرني بالكرسي إلى الحمام؟
فأخذه الشيخ وذهب به إلى حيث يريد 
ولما وصلا, نظر الرجل إلى الشيخ باستحياء شديد وقال: .. لو سمحت تدخلني فيه!
فقال له : لا عليك وأدخله الحمام 
وهنا, نظر الرجل إليه بكل امتنان وحياء وقال: معذرة, أعرف أني أتعبتك, ولكن طلب أخير, هل ... وقال وقد غلبه حياؤه ...هل من الممكن أن تجلسني على الحمام وترفع عني ثيابي دون أن تنظر إلي ...!!!

أختي الحبيبة هذه نعمة من مئات النعم التي أنعم الله بها علينا..
يسترنا, ويحفظنا, وييسر لنا سبل العيش الطيب 
فهل استحيينا من الله كما استحيا ذلك الرجل من المخلوق الذي ساعده على ذلك و نحن منذ سنوات والله قد تفضل علينا بنعمة العافية والستر فهل تفكرنا في هذه النعمة ؟؟!!!!

معلومة أخرى ولن أطيل ولعلها من نفس المحاضرة, لا أذكر من أين سمعتها صراحة
إن مرضى الفشل الكلوي - عافانا الله وإياكن - يذهبون لتغسيل الكلى مرة أو مرتين في الأسبوع وربما كل أسبوعين, وحتى يحصلوا على ذلك يقاسون التعب في حجز المواعيد, وبعد ذلك يدخل المريض الجهاز الخاص بالتغسيل؛ ليظل فيه تقريبا ثمان أو ست ساعات يقاسي فيها من التعب والألم ما يعلمه الله, حتى تتم عملية الغسيل وتخرج السموم من جسده, ثم يعود لذلك بعد نفس المدة, وإن لم يفعل لهلك, أنظري هذا العذاب والتعب من أجل غسيل مرة أو مرتين في الأسبوع فقط !!!

هل تعرفين كم مرة تغسل كليتك بفضل من الله الذي أسبغ عليكِ نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة ؟؟



تغسل كلية الإنسان 36 مرة يـــوميــا دون أن نشعر بما يحدث في داخلنا !!

لا مواعيد ولا انتظار, ولا تكاليف مادية, ولا آلام, ولا خروج من البيت

فهل استحيينا ممن تفضل علينا بهذه النعم الجليلة أم قابلنا هذا الإحسان بالإساءة ؟؟؟ 

ما أعظم نعم الله
وما أشد ظلم الإنسان وأجحده !!!
وغير ذلك الكثير أختي الحبيبة
نعمٌ لا تحصى, ونحن غافلون حتى عن الشكر!!!

----------


## راية الأسلام

سبحان الله ماأعظمك يا الله 
الحمدلله على جميع النعم
جزاك الله خير وجعل ذالك في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## زبيدة 5

الحمد لله أختي الفاضلة على ما تكرم الله به علينا من المعافاة ، عجييب ستة وثلاثين مرة غسيل ... يا أالله ما أكرمك .

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا 
بارك الله فيك اخية

----------


## سلطانه الشمري

جزاك الله خير

----------


## الحافظة

اللهم لك الحمد كالذي نقول وخيرااا مما نقول على نعمك التي لاتعد ولاتحصى 

جزاك الله خيراا أختاه ووفقك ربي لمرضاته

----------


## إشراقة فجر

بارك الله فيك 
اللهم اجعلنا شاكرين لنعمك مثنين بها عليك قابلين لها 
وفقت للخير أختي الفاضلة

----------


## جمانة انس

وان تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها

----------


## أم هانئ

ما أعظم نعم الله



> وما أشد ظلم الإنسان وأجحده !!!
> وغير ذلك الكثير أختي الحبيبة
> نعمٌ لا تحصى, ونحن غافلون حتى عن الشكر!!!


صدقتِ أختنا الكريمة جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك على التذكرة الطيبة
الحمد لله على العافية ، اللهم ارزقنا شكر نعمك آمين

----------


## أم تميم

رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي وعلى والدي وأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه وأدخلني برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين  ..

شكر الله لكِ هذه التذكرة أختنا التوحيد ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكن جميعًا وجعلني وإياكن من عباده الذاكرين الشاكرين..

هل حدث أختي وسألت نفسك يومًا أو شغلت بالك بكم مرة عليك أن تتنفسي في الدقيقة؟
أو متى يجب على معدتك أن تبدأ عملية الهضم, وما هي العصارات التي ينبغي أن تفرزها حتى يتحقق الهضم بالصورة الصحيحة؟
أو ما الأعضاء التي تحتاجين لتحريكها كي تنتقلي من هذا الكرسي إلى غيره أو حتى لالتقاط شيئًا سقط منكِ؟
أو كيف يجب على عينيك أن تستقبل الصورة حتى لا تظهر مشوشة؟
أو ما القدر الذي يجب على قلبك أن يضخه لتسير الدورة الدموية بشكل منتظم؟
أو......

لنسأل أنفسنا:

كم من عملية تحدث داخل أجسامنا ونحن لا نعي حتى متى وكيف تحدث؟
كم تريليون خلية تعمل داخل المخ لنستطيع أن ننطق ونضحك ونحزن ونستشعر و...

أجهزة وأجهزة تعمل بكفاءة عالية في نفس الوقت..

{وَفِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ} [الذاريات : 21]

اللهم وفقنا لشكر نعمك ووفقنا لما تحب وترضى واغفر لنا ذنوبنا وإسرافنا في أمرنا

آمين
آمين 
آمين

----------


## حكمة

متى نستشعر نعم الله وفضله علينا؟
متى تستيقظ مشاعرنا وأحاسيسنا من الغفلة والسبات العميق؟
كل يوم ،، وبحكم عملي واحتكاكي المباشر مع أصحاب الإحتياجات الخاصة شافاهم الله وعافاهم ،، نحمد الله على ما بهم !!
نعم فهم في نعمة ونحن كذلك في نعمة !!
كل مبتلي فهو في نعمة ،،
وكل من يرى مبتلي بعينه فتلك من أحدى النعم ،، 
نعم ،، حين ترى أنك في صحة وعافية (جسدية وذهنية ) وتحمد الله ليل نهار عليها فتلك من أحدى النعم الكبرى التي لا يتنعم فيها إلا كل من له عقل يتدبر ويعي به عظمة الله تعالى وحكمته،،،
سبحانك ربي ما خلقت ذلك باطل فقنا عذاب النار،،،
جزاكم الله خيرا على التذكير ،،،

----------


## أم نور الهدى

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك ..
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك و تحول عافيتك .. شفى الله كل مبتلى و مريض آمين آمين

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

والله إن نعم الله تنزل علينـا تترى ؛ وما نحن بشاكرين ..
والمصيبة تكمن فيمن استخدم نعمه في معصيته ..!

ولقد استشعرتُ بحقيقة نعمه سبحانه ، لما رأيتُ والله بأم عيني على التلفاز ما يلي :
رجل أصيب بمرض في جسمه ، ولد سليمًا وعاش سليمًا معافيًا حتى 10 أو 12 من عمره ـ لستُ أدري على وجه التحديد ـ ، فأصيب حينها بمرضٍ في بدنه وعظامه ثم تطوّر الأمر سريعًا حتى صار لا يتحرك منه شيء في جسده ، وعاش لمدة 60 سنة وهو إلى الآن لازل على قيد الحياة ، والرجل لا يتحرك منه شيء حتى الرأس ..!

فتخيل نفسك يا رعاك الله مكانه ..!
كم مرة جاع وعطش ولم يجد من يعطيه ؟
كم وكم ..؟!

(وقليل من عباديَ الشكور)
الحمد لله على نعمه ..
اللهم اجعلنا من الشاكرين لك في كل وقت وحين ..

شكر الله لكِ أخية على هذه الكلمات الصادقة التي أحسبها خرجت من قلب محب ناصحٍ والله ..
واعذريني على الكلمات القليلة التي أوردتها في صفحاتك ..
رعاكِ ربي وحماك ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

شكر الله لكن مروركن العطر وأجزل لك العطاء أختي الفاضلة ربوع الإسلام

اللهم أعنا على شكر نعمائك واجعلنا من الذاكرين الشاكرين.

----------


## مروة عاشور

أصيبت ابنة خالي - شفاها الله - بارتشاح في المخ بعد أن بلغت ثمانية عشر عامًا ما شكت فيها من علة ولا أصابها مرض, وكانت على أعتاب دخول الجامعة ومشغولة مع أهلها في اختيار الكلية والتحير بين التخصصات..

وفي طريقها للعودة إلى بيتها أصابها صداع شديد.. بادرت بأخذ المسكنات التي اعتادتْ عليها واعتاد عليها كل من ألم به هذا الشعور, لكن الصداع اشتد واشتد حتى فقدت القدرة على الإبصار أو كادتْ, فلم يكن بد من المسارعة بالذهاب إلى طبيب المخ والأعصاب الذي سارع بعمل الأشعة المقطعية لها وكانت الصدمة على الوالدين وعليها.. 

ارتشاح المخ هو تسرب السائل الدماغي الشوكي 
وبدأت رحلة العمليات تلو العمليات ولا يخفى عليكن ماذا تعني عملية في المخ!
شق الجمجمة وتجميع السائل و إعادة لحم الجمجمة و... لم أكن بجوارها وأهلها حين علمتُ أن أباها - خالي - كان يقبل يدي ابنته وقد غرقت بدموعه وهي في طريقها لغرفة العمليات, بعد أن حمد الله واسترجع.. 

أخواتي,,
لا أخفي عليكن ما انتابني من مشاعر خوف مخلوط بحزن.. دموع وألم يعتصر القلب, إنها المفاجأة!
عزمتُ على ترديد هذا الدعاء:
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك وفجاءة نقمتك وتحول عافيتك وجميع سخطك.. آمين آمين
ونسألكم الدعاء لهذه الفتاة فربنا - عز وجل - لا يعجزه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يعافيها ويشفيها هكذا بنت جارنا ما زالت في غيبوبة مصابة يإرتجاج في المخ ثم أُصيبت بجلطة في الرأس وعُمل لها عملية وما زالت في غيبوبة..لكن هذا قدر الله فاللهم أنزل عليهم العافية والشفاء يارب..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

لا إله إلا الله
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
اللهم إنا نسألك أن تشفيها وتشفي مرضى المسلمين وترحمها برحمتك يا رب العالمين.
اللهم ألبسها ثوب الصحة والعافية، وصبر أهلها على مبتلاهم، يا رب علينا الدعاء ومنك الإجابة.

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي إبنة خال أختنا التوحيد
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها



أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي إبنة جيران أختنا أم أويس
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها


.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك وفجاءة نقمتك وتحول عافيتك وجميع سخطك.. آمين آمين
> ونسألكم الدعاء لهذه الفتاة فربنا - عز وجل - لا يعجزه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء.


اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين


سبحان الله
لا يعرف معنى الصحة إلا من فقدها. 
اللهم أدم الصحة علينا ولاتحرمنا التمتع بها على طاعتك.

جزاكِ الله خيرا أختنا التوحيد على هذه التذكرة الطيبة، ونسأل الله شكر النعم دائما وأبدا.

.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

الحمد والشكر لله على العافية
أسأل الله الشفاء للمسلمين والمسلمات ودوام العافية
بارك الله فيك أختنا

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

بارك الله فيكن..
(عَنِ الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ عَلِّمْنِي شَيْئًا أَسْأَلُهُ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، قَالَ: "سَلِ اللَّهَ الْعَافِيَةَ" فَمَكَثْتُ أَيَّامًا ثُمَّ جِئْتُ فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ عَلِّمْنِي شَيْئًا أَسْأَلُهُ اللَّهَ، فَقَالَ لِي: "يَا عَبَّاسُ يَا عَمَّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ سَلِ اللَّهَ الْعَافِيَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ". *أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/24 ، رقم 29185) ، وأحمد (1/209 ، رقم 1783) ، والترمذي (5/534 ، رقم 3514) ، وقال : صحيح. وصححه الألباني*

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكن وبارك فيكن أخواتي الكريمات.




> "يَا عَبَّاسُ يَا عَمَّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ سَلِ اللَّهَ الْعَافِيَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ".


اللهم إنا نسألك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة
آمين

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السَّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته 
اللهمَّ إنِّي اسألُكَ العافيةَ في الدُّنيا والآخرة
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرَ الجزاء وباركَ فيكِ أختي الفاضلة .

----------


## مروة عاشور

تجدد في نفسي استشعار تلك النعمة العظيمة حين خاطبتني واحدة من أعز الصديقات قبل قليل وهي تتألم لحال والدها الذي سيدخل ليجلس على جهاز الغسيل الكلوي لول مرة الآن
وكان يصرخ قبلها صراخًا شديدًا من قوة الألم!

اللهم اشفه وكل مريض مسلم وعافه وخفف عنه ألمه

أرجو ألا تنسينه أخواتي من الدعاء فهو مريض وقد لا يتحمل الغسيل لضعف قلبه!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه .. 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه

اللهم اشفه وجميع مرضى المسلمين ... آمين

----------


## مروة عاشور

جزاكِ الله كل خير, وأحسن إليكِ
توفي والد صديقتي قبل ساعتين, وتسألكن الدعاء له بالثبات عند السؤال
ولها بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> توفي والد صديقتي قبل ساعتين, وتسألكن الدعاء له بالثبات عند السؤال
> ولها بالصبر والسلوان.


اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعفو عنه وأكرم نزله وأوسع مدخله واغسله من الذنوب والخطايا بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه منها كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.
ربنا ارحمنا إذا صرنا إلى ما صار إليه وجميع المسلمين.
اللهم ألهم أهله الصبر وعوضهم خيرا.

----------


## ام علي بنغازي

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## فجر الأقصى

اللهم لك الحمد كله وإليك يرجع الأمر كله 
أسأل الله العظيم ان يشفي مرضى المسلمين ويرحم موتى المسلمين 
امين

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هويدامحمد

أي بلاء أنت فيه، ثق تمامًا أنه يوجد من هو أعظم بلاءًا منك، لكن عليك أن تفقه أن الإنسان متى سلم دينه فليس في بلاءٍ قط !


ومتى اُبتلِي في دينه، فهو لم يرَ العافية أبدًا، فالبلاء الحق أن يُبتلَى الإنسان والعياذ بالله في دينه في قلبه وأما البلاء في الأبدان فإنه يُنتصر ويُغلب عليه بالصبر واحتساب الأجر من الله جل وعلا يوم القيامة.


يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: " يودّ أهل العافية يوم القيامة لو أنهم غُلبوا بكذا وكذا " لما يروا من إكرام الله جل وعلا لأهل البلاء، طبعا المقصود أهل البلاء الذين عوفوا.


والله جل وعلا لمّا خلق أبانا آدم وأخرج من ظهره ذريته رأى آدم في أبنائه التفاوت، منهم المعافى ومنهم المبتلى، فقال: أيْ ربّ لو سوّيت بين عبادك ؟ فقال الله له: يا آدم إني أحب أن أُشكر !


والآن فليتفكر كل واحد منّا فيما أفاء الله جل وعلا عليه من النعم، من نعمة العافية، من نعمة المال من نعمة الستر، من نعمة القدرة على الغدو والرواح، من نعمة القدرة على الذكر، هل أدى شكر هذه النعم أو لم يؤدها !


والله إن المرء ليستحي من الله إذا آوى إلى فراشه وهو يخطو على قدميه يرى العافية في نفسه، يرى العافية في أهله، يرى العافية في أبنائه، يرى العافية في بناته، يرى العافية في نظرة الناس إليه. 


يقدر يصنع أي شي، يخرج في أي ساعة من الليل، يقود سيارته، يشتري طعامه، يزور صديقًا، يؤانس أخًا، يتنقل في بيته كيفما شاء. ثم يهمّ أن يضطجع فليسأل نفسه: أين هو من شكر الله تبارك وتعالى على هذه النعم ؟


على الأقل إن كنا عاجزين ونحن عاجزون مقصرون في شكرها عباديًا - عمل الجوارح - فلا أقل من أن يشكر الله جل وعلا بالقلب.


فليقع في قلبك أن الله جل وعلا قادر على أن يسلبك هذه النعمة، وأن الله جل وعلا قادر على أن يأخذها منك وأن الله جل وعلا قادر على أن يمنعك من ما تستطيع أن تفعله. فإذا وقع هذا في القلب، كان الإنسان قد وصل إلى طريق عظيم في شكر الله تبارك وتعالى.


ورد أن الله جل وعلا قال لداوود: اعملوا آل داوود شكرا. قال: أي رب كيف أشكرك ونعمة الشكر منك ؟ ، فأوحى الله جل وعلا إليه: الآن عرفتني يا داوود.


فاعلم أن الله جل وعلا غني أصلا عن طاعتنا كلها، ألا ترى إلى هذه الضفادع نقيقها تسبيح لله تبارك وتعالى ولهذا حرم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قتلها، الإنسان يمر على مستنقع ماء يسمعها ويتأذى من صوتها، لكن من علمه الله القرآن والسنة إذا سمع نقيقها تذكر تقصيره في ذكر الله جل وعلا وشكره والتسبيح بحمده وذكر آلائه وتعريف الناس بربهم تبارك وتعالى.


والمقصود من هذا كله أن لا ينظر الإنسان إلى الخلق نظرة ازدراء، وأن يحمد الله جل وعلا على نعمه وفضله والله تعالى يقول : " لأن شكرتم لأزيدنكم وإن كفرتم إن عذابي لشديد "
*(الابتلاء والشكر للشيخ صالح المغامسي)*

----------


## ريما بنغازي

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا يوافي نعمته ويكافي مزيده 
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي للجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
اللهم لك الحمد حتي ترضي ولك الحمد إذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضا 
اللهم لك الحمد و الثناء الحسن الجميل أنت الذي أثنيت علي نفسك لا نحصي ثناء عليك

----------


## طويلبة

الله المستعان أسال ان يعرفنا نعمه ويديمها علينا ويوزعنا شكرها و دوام تذكرها وعدم جهدها وإلا فمهما شكرنا فلن نوفي... فالحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا كما يرضى ربنا جل وعلا 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------

